

Ask HN: Has there ever been a movie based on a video game that did well? - officialjunk

Just saw the review for Need for Speed and wondered if there has ever been a movie based on a video game that did well...<p>Here are some that come to mind, in no particular order:<p><pre><code>  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rottentomatoes.com&#x2F;m&#x2F;need_for_speed&#x2F;
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rottentomatoes.com&#x2F;m&#x2F;1058516-street_fighter&#x2F;
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rottentomatoes.com&#x2F;m&#x2F;mortal_kombat&#x2F;
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rottentomatoes.com&#x2F;m&#x2F;resident_evil&#x2F;
  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rottentomatoes.com&#x2F;m&#x2F;lara_croft_tomb_raider&#x2F;</code></pre>
======
pedalpete
I think you're looking at the wrong metrics for 'did well'.

Tomb Raider was successful, for the studios, successful enough for them to
give it another go.
[http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=tombraider.htm](http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=tombraider.htm)
The second one lost money, and it looks like that was the end of the
franchise.

Resident Evil has been a mixed bag, but clearly the studios were willing to
risk it.
[http://www.boxofficemojo.com/search/?q=resident%20evil](http://www.boxofficemojo.com/search/?q=resident%20evil)

Max Payne also seemed to make a bit,
[http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=maxpayne.htm](http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=maxpayne.htm)

~~~
qbrass
Might as well throw the whole list on here.
[http://www.boxofficemojo.com/genres/chart/?id=videogameadapt...](http://www.boxofficemojo.com/genres/chart/?id=videogameadaptation.htm)

------
DonCarlitos
On a related note... I can report that Trilobyte Games just inked an agreement
with Angel Valley Media of Sun Valley, CA for a one-year license for film/TV
rights to "The 7th Guest."

